# I came, I clicked, then I said... Why the heck not?



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Itsa me! Brittany! But please, just call me Pita. It suits me better. I took the Briggs-Meyers test 5 times before I decided, yeah, I'm definitely a INFP. Idealist Healer, and only ONE LETTER away from Gandhi. I have an obsession with personality quizzes, which is how I came upon this site. I guess I'm type 6 Enneagram. It fits. I'm a writer, mostly poetic and a bit of prose, and I'm constantly searching for roleplay (NOT the kinky kind) partners. I play DnD, read way too much manga, scifi, and romance, and I play video games if I find the time.... I'm pretty sure I have more to say, but I'm sleepy and I must go brush my teeth. Tata for now, lovelies, and drop a message if you're interesting :wink:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Pita and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Pita. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, enjoy your stay with a cup of personality coffee. ;D

Oh wow. I'm a type 6 INFP, too! ;o


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to work at extreme pita.....maybe i created you=P Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

> I play DnD, read way too much manga, scifi, and romance, and I play video games if I find the time....


So you're a Nerdgirl?
Or is that Geek-Girl?
Whichever one that is the better one. There's a difference, I just can't remember which is which.


You do realize that I have to worship you then, by default, since I:
Play DnD.
Play other RPG's.
Play tabletop games.
Play CCG's.
Play video and computer games.
Read manga.
Read fantasy.

:laughing:

Question: Which edition of DnD?
I'm a 3.5'er myself and as long as I don't compare 4th ed to any other edition I can play that too.


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Roze said:


> Welcome to Personality Cafe, enjoy your stay with a cup of personality coffee. ;D
> 
> Oh wow. I'm a type 6 INFP, too! ;o


And your wing is 5!
We must have been separated at birth!XD


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

UniqueFinallyAmongPeers said:


> Question: Which edition of DnD?
> I'm a 3.5'er myself and as long as I don't compare 4th ed to any other edition I can play that too.


Haha! yes! bow down before me! >.<

Hmmm....I don't remember. I think 4.... I'll have to ask my DM. By the by, my current character is an elven cleric. Yours?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who dropped a message 
I love that you're all, except Mr. Cafebot, single male INF's! XD


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

*throws himself onto the floor, head down*

I'm not playing any at the moment, but there's a Play-by-Post starting soon over at a rpg forum where I'm a regular and I plan to play a rather obscure class called Binder. It's 3.5 and from a pretty unknown book. Human.

Single male INF's.. coincidence?


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahh.... sorry I missed ya Sky. It seems we have an INTP too.  And thanks for making me feel welcomed guys *curtsies*

And UFAP, you and I both know it's not a coincidence, you sought me out


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

@Pita

We need more Type 6 INFPs (or just any type 6) around here so your gladly welcomed.
I hope you enjoy your stay.

XD


----------



## Skios (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome! Your avatar looks tasty! :tongue:


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

> And UFAP, you and I both know it's not a coincidence, you sought me out


...I just might have.:tongue:

Also: Pancakes are delicious.


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, pancakes ARE delicious. So delicious in fact, that everything that goes in one of my ears, comes out as pancakes in the other.

More INF's?! I thought we were a minority ^^ (why are there no girls other than me, though? :/ )


----------



## Skios (Dec 29, 2010)

The girls are just hiding apparently. And don't be deceived by the number of INF's here, I think we tend to be drawn more to this sort of site.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh my god, you're popular, already! Sheesh, I wish that my intro hit it off so well with people! But that's because you sound AWESOME! 

Hello, Pita! I'm Danielle, one of the first girls to greet you! I must admit, My interests sparked immediately when I saw that you were looking for roleplay partners! 

I ROLEPLAY! Pick me! Pick me! PLEASE!!! *waves hand in the air frantically* Oh my god, I'm excited! 8D


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

Pita said:


> . I'm a writer, mostly poetic and a bit of prose, and I'm constantly searching for roleplay (NOT the kinky kind) partners. I play DnD, read way too much manga, scifi, and romance, and I play video games if I find the time


OMG a writer, who is into DND, and manga, and who has two of my four favorite genre's and you use comic sans MS...can I hug you?


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Oooh wow! I am popular! 

Anywhooo.... time to reply!
Skios first...
They need to come out then! (and that was intentionally meant to sound bad) 
And so it would seem... Happy even commented on that on a thread I was reading.


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure DFuss *glomps*
Any genres or plot ideas?^^


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Prince, you can DEFINITELY hug me. Especially considering you are a bi leo XD (I'm a pan gemini, yay!)


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

FiNe SiTe said:


> @Pita
> 
> We need more Type 6 INFPs (or just any type 6) around here so your gladly welcomed.
> I hope you enjoy your stay.
> ...


Haha agreed! But... the description of 6s sounds depressing. I want there to be more happy people


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

Pita said:


> Haha agreed! But... the description of 6s sounds depressing. I want there to be more happy people


...Yeah, we definitely need more sixes like you on this site. Also we were definitely separated at birth D: 
But now, I'm reunited with my all time favorite pancakes <3333

Also...DamnedFuss is a damned good roleplayer. ;o


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Roze said:


> ...Yeah, we definitely need more sixes like you on this site. Also we were definitely separated at birth D:
> But now, I'm reunited with my all time favorite pancakes <3333
> 
> Also...DamnedFuss is a damned good roleplayer. ;o


Mmm... pancakes<3

So by saying Dfuss is a good roleplayer, you are admitting you are a roleplayer, correct?:wink:
And I'll take your word for it


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

Pancakes are cool. And yes, I do roleplay. ;D


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the sound of you :happy:
Welcome! :laughing:


----------



## variablestar (Nov 5, 2010)

Manga and roleplaying you say? High five for nerdy girls! Which manga?
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

Alrighty then Roze, I'm taking that as a proposition and I will pm you with my email 8D


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

variablestar said:


> Manga and roleplaying you say? High five for nerdy girls! Which manga?
> And welcome to the forum!


Tcha!! ^o^

My list o' faves:
Fushigi Yugi
Rave Master
Neon Genesis: Evangelion
Paradise Kiss 
Princess Ai
.... it goes on. Big on Shoujo and slight horror, but not gore. Fave mangaka are Ai Watase and Haru Mashima. CLAMP too, of course


----------



## variablestar (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah! I used to read Rave master, but the person who was lending it to me stopped buying them. xD I've never actually read anything by CLAMP, though, but I know people adore them. Suggestions?


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

variablestar said:


> Ah! I used to read Rave master, but the person who was lending it to me stopped buying them. xD I've never actually read anything by CLAMP, though, but I know people adore them. Suggestions?


Tsubasa and xxxholic are must-reads.
Clover is cute, too.


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

I get the feeling that my head's going to get bitten of for saying this but:


Neo Genesis Evangelion is overrated.

Or at least the anime, I haven't read any manga version of it.
The manga version of animes tend to always be better.

Though to be fair, I mostly read mindless action manga, so I might have forfeit my right to speak.
OTOH, I did read Fruits Basket and found it somewhat enjoyable (even if the story did get repetitive after a while) so I'm not all testosterone and no feelings:tongue:



Who are you all nerdy girls and why don't you live closer to me?:wink:


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

UniqueFinallyAmongPeers said:


> I get the feeling that my head's going to get bitten of for saying this but:
> 
> 
> Neo Genesis Evangelion is overrated.
> ...


NGE anime was good.... but they toned it down, and obliterated the plot and its coherency. Oh, and they upped Shinji's pansy factor twentyfold.

Ah Fruits Basket.... I have more in common with Tohru than is healthy.At least personality wise. Except I'm very intelligent and can't cook (but I can bake like Betty Crocker!)

Well, I'm Brittany, and my choice of location wasn't mine at all. If it were, I'd go somewhere with CONSISTENT weather-_-
But thank you for showing your interest in us otaku girlies<3 our egos needed that


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

Pita said:


> Thanks Prince, you can DEFINITELY hug me. Especially considering you are a bi leo XD (I'm a pan gemini, yay!)


Okaie Dokie 
=Hugz's=


----------



## Pita (Jan 3, 2011)

PrinceinExile said:


> Okaie Dokie
> =Hugz's=


*glomps* Kyaaaah! :3


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

*waves frantically*

Hai, Pita! I hope you like it here


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

Pita said:


> Sure DFuss *glomps*
> Any genres or plot ideas?^^


Ooh! Excitement, excitement! 

Hmm, when I roleplay, I use my own OCs most of the time, though I don't mind canon roleplays. I have about six main characters of my own that I use in just about any genre. What kinds of genres do you like?! =3

As for the genres, they vary and are very flexible. I have one character who is Azteca- so I do a lot of action/adventure with her. I've got a Russian and Cuban mafioso, a fashion model, a Cambodian nomad, a crazy diva... you name it! I often a few characters who are all part of a S.W.A.T team

I like my roleplays to have a little bit of everything- but I must admit that I would be lying if I didn't rapture in a little bit of romance <3

However, recently, I have become fascinated with the steampunk genre! Do you like Steampunk? =3
Oh, I also love anything Final Fantasy! My favorites are FF12 (best one IMO!), FF7, FF6 and FF10. =3



Roze said:


> ...Yeah, we definitely need more sixes like you on this site. Also we were definitely separated at birth D:
> But now, I'm reunited with my all time favorite pancakes <3333
> 
> Also...DamnedFuss is a damned good roleplayer. ;o


THIS MAN RIGHT HERE.
*glomp hugs* 

He's awesome! No, he's not just awesome... HE'S YOU, and YOU'RE awesome! You want to do stuff with him. He will be your best friend, I promise you. 

Hehe, you and I need to roleplay more often ourselves! I know that I need to do it more often with everyone who wants to do it. As for you..! *makes organization XIII character* X3


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

STEAMPUNK!

OH YEAH!

At times I can be found working on my alternative history-steam punk'ish, magic-included Earth.
It's somewhat of an ongoing project with long periods of comatose followed by half a week of frantic progress.
Uses the D10 from White Wolves products, but will be very different from WoD.

Speaking of WoD, that and DnD 3.5 are the 2 rpg's I've played more than once.
I broke my "rpg-virginity" with the Call of Cthulhu rpg. Also tried freeform, but I'm not a big fan of that.



Final Fantasy, rock on!
XII was awesome to play. 

It's all good except for Blitz Ball.

...but that might have something to do with the fact that I had to endure my friend playing Blitz Ball to unlock Wakka's ultimate weapon for close to five hours. Good god that was boring.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

UniqueFinallyAmongPeers said:


> STEAMPUNK!
> 
> OH YEAH!
> 
> ...


Sweet! How does Pita attract so many awesome people?! 
Wasn't Final Fantasy 12 AWESOME? I gotta say, I loved Fran's ass. It was my favorite <3
And even though Spoony and many other people think that Tidus was annoying, he wasn't as bad as Squall and the whole of FF8 Dx

OH GOD NO. Kill the goalie! He's sabotaging you! I truly am sorry about your long boring sit, sir. =(


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

Probably since she had an eye-catching thread title and admitted to being a nerd. Nerds tend to flock, like crows.
Speaking of crows, one of my favorite quotes of all times are in regards to nerds. A member of an DnD community I'm active in had this to say:


Vinom (on Brilliantgameologists) said:


> (A group of nerds are called a murder because like crows we are anti-social, like shiny things, and often squack at each other over nothing for hours)


Haha, I'm awesome!
Yay!
You just made my day:laughing:

No, Fran's ass was certainly not a drawback. :wink:

I just wish they would get of theirs and release FF XIII Versus, it looks awesome.


----------

